# Black Walnutt



## GYB (Dec 4, 2006)

I have 4 rough cut Black Walnut 1X6 about 5ft long. I would like to get them plained. I live in League City. Could anyone help me with this?


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

I would be happy to, but it will be three weeks before I go home again where my shop is at.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

If you ever happen to make it to the north side of town, Kingwood, I'd be more then happy to run them through my planer for you.

Jeff


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

galvbay might be able to help you


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

No planer here at the house. You may try calling the local junior high shop teacher and see if he/she could do it. Might help if you add to their coffee fund if they do it. gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Be glad to if you are on NW side of town for any reason. Looks like all the planers are on the wrong side of town.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree with Galvbay, I have done things like this with the local High School from time to time. It has been a long while, but they were more than gracious. School metal shop also has helped me before.


----------



## GYB (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. I will try the local schools.


----------

